# Active Directory: letzten login beim computerkonto feststellen?



## turndevil (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Mein Anliegen kurz gefasst: Kann man aus einem Computerkonto im AD auslesen, wann sich das letzte Mal jemand eingeloggt hat? Oder wann dieser PC das letzte Mal online war?

Ich würde gerne das AD in der Firma, wo ich arbeite, ausmisten und Computer rausschmeissen, die nicht mehr vorhanden sind aber nicht ausgetragen wurden. Dazu würde ich gern auslesen, wann dieser PC das letzte Maonline war bzw wann sich das letzte Mal jemand an diesem PC eingeloggt hat.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre doch zB auch per Startscript eine Datei lokal im %TEMP% zu erzeugen, in der einfach das aktuelle Datum + Uhrzeit eingetragen wird. Die kann man ja dann auch auslesen. Oder beim Start ne Datei auf nem Server beschreiben? Naja jetz steh ich halt vor der Wahl.

Was meint ihr ist das beste? Und wäre das auch per AD möglich? Wenn ja, wie?
Schon mal Danke für die Tipps im Voraus.

mfg
tom


----------

